# Had To Share Another Bargain



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Right now, Vons/Safeway is having a sale on their Tri Tip roasts till Tues I think...$2.97 per lb. They come in a two-pack...I got two enormous roasts (totaling almost 7 lbs) for $18.00







I'm marinating one overnight tonight to the bbq tomorrow evening, and froze the other for our upcoming So. Cal. rally









Just wanted to share my find! I may have to go back for more









signed: shoppershe


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Right now, Vons/Safeway is having a sale on their Tri Tip roasts till Tues I think...$2.97 per lb. They come in a two-pack...I got two enormous roasts (totaling almost 7 lbs) for $18.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here in the Southeast, we don't have any Safeways, and definitely no Vons (SoCal only).
But we do have Piggly Wigglys.









Bob


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

It must be in your area only! It isually 5.99 a pound here.
Tri-tip is great huh!
I find it fresno for $1.99 a pound sometimes(untrimmed). My father in-law used to travel to Santa Maria a lot and he would always take an ice chest with him to load up on them for entire family at 1.99 a pound. Ball tips were also a big score at only slightly higher prices.He is now retired so we don't get that luxury anymore.

They work really nice in the oven too! bake or broil them with fat side up.
Cajun and teryiaki marinades are my favorites.

My siter in-law is from SLO and she introduced all to Santa Maria BBQ witch is tri-tip with salsa on top and McKlintocks beans which are pinquito's with
with a peppery sauce.Good eats! I can't find that brand of beans here either.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Geat deal. I just installed a new garage freezer and am off to Vons. Thanks! Oh yeah, we LOVE tri-tip


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Tri-tip?









Never heard of it.

In Texas, you get brisket, rump roast and shoulder roast. Don't even have what we used to call a Pike"s Peak Roast.

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

mswalt said:


> Tri-tip?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was down in Austin recently and found out that nobody there calls it tri-tip and didn't know what I was talking about. So when we went to Smitty's in Lockhart (







) I ordered the brisket. It was awsome and seemed to be much the same. By the way - Y'all got some good BBQ down there! Now pass me another strawberry soda


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

3ME said:


> It must be in your area only! It isually 5.99 a pound here.
> Tri-tip is great huh!
> I find it fresno for $1.99 a pound sometimes(untrimmed). My father in-law used to travel to Santa Maria a lot and he would always take an ice chest with him to load up on them for entire family at 1.99 a pound. Ball tips were also a big score at only slightly higher prices.He is now retired so we don't get that luxury anymore.
> 
> ...


If you want the good pinquito beans and seasoning for tri-tip go to Susie Q's website. We used to live in Santa Maria. Susie Q's seasoning was some of the best for Tri-Tip and they sell pinquito beans and kits for making the beans. MMMMM Good!!!! I sure miss Santa Maria BBQ.

We just went to the Arts and Crafts Festival in Coupeville on Whidbey Island and one of the food booths was Santa Maria Style BBQ. We were a little relunctant, but when we talked to the folks, they said they were originally from Santa Maria and they even would go down to Calif. to get oak for the BBQ. It brought back memories.

Kelly


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Try this marinade! Soy Vay

I use the Veri Veri Teriyaki marinade on chicken or the tri tip. It is amazing!!








The website has recipes and you can order it online if you can't find it in stores near you


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Soy Vay!









I have visions of Jewish folks living in Asia


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Soy Vay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to their website and read their History


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

What the heck is tri-tip and is quad-tip any better?


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

dpthomasjr said:


> What the heck is tri-tip and is quad-tip any better?


quad tip is one better but 25% more expensive. (joking)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

dpthomasjr said:


> What the heck is tri-tip and is quad-tip any better?


I just found a description for you about tri tips Clicky Here


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> What the heck is tri-tip and is quad-tip any better?


I just found a description for you about tri tips Clicky Here
[/quote]

Almost looks like a big tongue (yick).


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> Here in the Southeast, we don't have any Safeways, and definitely no Vons (SoCal only).
> But we do have Piggly Wigglys.
> 
> 
> ...


Here, we have Kroger.









But they closed all the Farmer Jacks.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> Almost looks like a big tongue (yick).


So, what are you bringing to the potluck?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Almost looks like a big tongue (yick).


So, what are you bringing to the potluck?








[/quote]

Don't know but I can't wait to try the skippershe surpise.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

skippershe said:


> What the heck is tri-tip and is quad-tip any better?


I just found a description for you about tri tips Clicky Here
[/quote]
Ah ha! cow. Sounds good to me!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> Almost looks like a big tongue (yick).


So, what are you bringing to the potluck?








[/quote]

Don't know but I can't wait to try the skippershe surpise.








[/quote]
Make sure you're first in line, it's gonna go fast!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Tri-tip?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Texas you have the infamous H.E.B Grocery Store. It is named for Howard E. Butts, somewhat well known for his "Laity Lodge" programs on the radio. It used to be called "Butts Grocery" but they changed the name to deflect the laughter.

Reverie


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Soy Vay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to their website and read their History








[/quote]

I was curious so I checked their website...Very cute!!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Try this marinade! Soy Vay
> 
> I use the Veri Veri Teriyaki marinade on chicken or the tri tip. It is amazing!!
> 
> ...


We use Veri Veri Teriyaki and love it, it is also good in fresh Salmon too.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Try this marinade! Soy Vay
> 
> I use the Veri Veri Teriyaki marinade on chicken or the tri tip. It is amazing!!
> 
> ...


I tried the link and its not working for me...is this the site your refering to - Soy Vay?


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Try this marinade! Soy Vay
> 
> I use the Veri Veri Teriyaki marinade on chicken or the tri tip. It is amazing!!
> 
> ...


I tried the link and its not working for me...is this the site your refering to - Soy Vay?
[/quote]

I'm just guessing, but suspect the link doesn't work, because it's over a year old!!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

We love tri tip on the grill... I found that if you cook it medium, it comes out very tender! Going rate around here is $4.99/lb
and I have never seen it cheaper. That's a great price!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Umm, I guess I missed it. When did you say dinner would be ready?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

LOL!

Wow, yes, very old thread









Try this link...it's actually just Soyvay.com


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

That's a blast from the past! I used to work for Eddie at the Santa Cruz Civic Auditorium as Event Staff. If you worked for Eddie you also ended up working any local events that he had a food booth at. We sold chicken and steak kabobs marinated in the Soy Vay marinade and then as the business grew, we sold bottles of the marinade too. Even after working with it every weekend for months on end, I still love the stuff







. I'm glad its become such a success!


----------

